# B-Day/Valentine's Day Buddies Assigned



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All participants in this event should have received a pm from me giving them the information on their buddy assignment(s).

Remember -- for Valentine's Day, please just send a card (and maybe a picture of your fluff). For Birthday, please send a card. You may include a small, inexpensive gift, but that is not required.

Thank everyone that is participating for donating to rescues. It is from your generousity that these dear little ones are able to be helped and saved.:aktion033::aktion033:

Also, if your buddy has a January birthday, please send your card next year, 2012, in January.

Now let's start having some fun with Valentine's Day. You can give hints in this thread about who your buddy might be.  :chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sooo exciting ! 

dolce's got a valentine ... and shes soo pwetty !! shes white , and little


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - is this like the Secret Santa where your receiving pup buddy isn't the pup buddy who has received you? Thanks again for doing this fun event. Do you know how much we raised for rescues?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal's Buddy is a Romeo  WOHOO!!! still can't officially date, but she wuvs him already :wub: such a handsome boy

Snowy's buddy is a Juliet ... WOOHOOO again ... Snowy barks: a VEWY PWETTY ONE :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's buddy is a sweet little girl :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Lynn - is this like the Secret Santa where your receiving pup buddy isn't the pup buddy who has received you? Thanks again for doing this fun event. Do you know how much we raised for rescues?


Yes -- that's correct. There is one exception, however, where a the buddies were paried with each other -- but only 1.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

let me also add

Snowy's buddy has 1 malt-sibling 
Crystal's buddy has 2 pup-siblings


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's Valentine is an older woman. :w00t::blink: But a hot one. :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- I've hear that Tyler's buddy is a "Cougar".  Hope she doesn't lead him astray. LOL


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler's Valentine is an older woman. :w00t::blink: But a hot one. :chili:


eh! that's good Tyler, you get all the wisdom now - brain AND looks :wub: can't get better than that :wub: 

I guess you just have to put more work and effort from your side cutie pie to reach to her wisdom level; haha


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloes buddy doesn't have any brother or sisters ...Summer's buddy has a sister.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Rocco is one lucky dog. His Valentine is his stunning "kissing cousin!":wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just got our buddies...a boy and a girl!

Benny's girl has a sister. And Emma's boy is an only child, one that she has something very special in common with!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler: "Mommy, how did I get a cougaw? I tawt dis was a Vawentine cewebwashin faw dawgs, not cats??:blink:"


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tyler -- I think you're still too young for your Mom to explain what a Cougar is. LOL


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Never thought I would hear the expression "cougar" on a dog forum LOL!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*London's special buddy is a handsome BOY :hat:who is older than her and has a sibling.*

*Preston's special buddy is a gorgeous GIRL :tender:who is petite and also has a sibling.*

*Both of their secret buddies live in states that do not touch our state, Washington. :walklikeanegyptian:*


*We are so excited to have them, they are both very special babies! :Sooo cute:*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi's sweetheart:wub: is a girl and she has a sister.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lynn, are there a lot of participants for this wonderful event? I sure hope so!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani's buddy is a pretty girl that has two siblings.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

It's so exciting!!
Benny has a gorgeous little girl who has 2 sisters and is younger than him
Tiko also has a gorgeous little girl who has 2 sisters  
and Bella has a handsome young man who she is a cougar to! lol
Can't wait to go shopping!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Lilly's Sweetheart*

Lilly's Sweetheart lives in the same state that her skin sister is going to school. :biggrin: but across the US from Lilly :bysmilie:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok - here are my hints 

Boomer's buddy is a pretty girl that lives a plane ride away

Helo's buddy is a pretty girl that is a long drive from PA

They both have siblings.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce's buddy is a pwetty lil girl that has a sister


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy & Crystal's buddies don't live in the same city as they do 

Snowy & Crystal to Kat: "duh, mommy! what a lame hint. Awen't we two da one and only Oasis in da desewt Malts in SM?!"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Snowy & Crystal's buddies don't live in the same city as they do
> 
> Snowy & Crystal to Kat: "duh, mommy! what a lame hint. Awen't we two da one and only Oasis in da desewt Malts in SM?!"


Gee, Kat. Do you give snow away in the winter??? :smrofl::smrofl: I'm with S&C -- that clue is useless. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Love you


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Both Chloe and Summer's buddies are younger than them!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

BTW -- this event raised almost $1,000 for rescue. See -- the small amounts do add up.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here are our Buddy hints:

Lacie has a beautiful girl buddy that lives in Lacie's favorite State. The buddy isn't an only fluff.

Tilly has a beautiful girl buddy that lives in Mom's favorite State. Her buddy also has a sibling.

Secret has a very handsome boy buddy (after all she's old enough to have a BF). He's also a kissin' cousin of hers. 

We're excited about all of our buddies.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> BTW -- this event raised almost $1,000 for rescue. See -- the small amounts do add up.


:cheer::cheer: That's the best news of all. Lynn, if it wasn't for you, it wouldn't have happened. Tyler and I wuv you as do the rescues. :smootch:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

yay Lynn, how awesome is that!!:chili::chili:

Pearlan's buddy is a very sweet boy who has siblings!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> BTW -- this event raised almost $1,000 for rescue. See -- the small amounts do add up.


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :chili:

That's amazing news! You are wonderful, Lynn, for organizing this!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great job Lynn!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> BTW -- this event raised almost $1,000 for rescue. See -- the small amounts do add up.


:aktion033: way to go, Lynn, for putting it all together and making this happen!!!!!!

Now these types of events warm my heart the MOST :wub:

nothing is better than a group of people, working together/each contributing a little to make a difference!!:chili:



Snowbody said:


> Gee, Kat. Do you give snow away in the winter??? :smrofl::smrofl: I'm with S&C -- that clue is useless. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Love you


Sue , I can only give away sand from the deep desert :HistericalSmiley:

A useless clue is what I could only think of for today :smrofl: snowy and crystal weren't impressed with the hint 

I am returning here next week to give a bit of a useful one :chili:

That said, the malts are sending out the little package for the precious buddies no later than tomorrow :chili: (might be a bit early to send, but I know I will have a full schedule in the coming week)

Awwh the malts and I luv ya and and Tyler (who looks so precious in that siggie :wub and SM soooo much :wub: 

Hugs
Kat


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> BTW -- this event raised almost $1,000 for rescue. See -- the small amounts do add up.


Wow!! That is amazing! Thank you again for hosting this event. Between this event & the rescue raffle, etc, SM raises a LOT of money to help a LOT of deserving pets get a 2nd chance at life.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*London & Preston just got back from getting a little something for their special :heart:Valentines:heart:!*


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Lynn,

Just to clarify, is it okay to send a little something extra with the V Day card as long as it's within the $10 limit? Also, are we able to send cards and additional gifts for other holidays too such as St Pat's Day, Easter, etc.?


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Lynn that is awesome!!
Thanks for organising this!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

LuluLolly said:


> Lynn,
> 
> Just to clarify, is it okay to send a little something extra with the V Day card as long as it's within the $10 limit? Also, are we able to send cards and additional gifts for other holidays too such as St Pat's Day, Easter, etc.?


Ruth, I decided to send each of our Valentine buddies a small gift for V-Day, and am also going to send gifts on their birthdays. I assume that is okay, to send something small. I'm doing it regardless! LOL :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, how cute would it be to do Easter buddy gifts...Ooooh! :wub: I think it's all in good fun, the gifts are completely optional, no one is "expecting" to get gifts so I don't see why not.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

As soon as I got the PM about Valentine's,
I rushed right out to get a few (_small_) things & cards.
I'll send mine soon, as my pals live in 1) USA 2) USA and 3) Overseas.
Those are hints! 

I was thinking very small token gifts were okay? 
Like stickers, a bow, that kind of thing?
I got a few small things for my pals, nothing crazy.

We are SO excited about this.
I had so much fun picking out cards!
And we made pictures too!

And today I bought the envelopes to mail.
I will post this week.

Thank You, Lynn!
You are awesome!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

If I got too many things to put in the Valentine's parcels,
I will save them for the bdays!
I thought it was so much fun picking out little things and cards for our pals.

Here are more hints:
Tucker's pal is a girl. She reminds me of my Paris in temperment.
Smart & willful. 

Coco's pal is a boy (gasp!) and lives somewhere warm and has a nice name.


Paris' pal is a boy. I'll bet he gets lots of hugs.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh this is going to be so much FUN!! TY Lynn for putting all this together for all of us!!

Samson and Delilah have two very special buddies.

Samson's buddy is a beautiful little girl who is small, white and has the cutest little button nose.

Delilah's buddy is a handsome older fella, who is white and fluffy and lives somewhere warm.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have to laugh. All these "lives somewhere warm" immediately rules us out this winter. Now "lives somewhere snowy" is another matter. :w00t::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As far as the buddy assignments and gifts. You may, of course, send small gifts throughout the year or just for B-Days and Valentine's Day, but this is NOT required and just because you send a gift, your buddy may choose to send only a card. It's your decision, but I hope no one will go overboard, and that each participant keeps gifts to inexpensive items.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Got Tyler's sweetheart's package in the mail. :heart::heart::chili::chili: Lynn - should this become a thread/area like the SS did so we all know where it is and can do reveals?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Got Tyler's sweetheart's package in the mail. :heart::heart::chili::chili: Lynn - should this become a thread/area like the SS did so we all know where it is and can do reveals?


Wow, that was quick! lol

I have L&P's buddy items all ready to mail...have the packages addressed even, but I have to bathe them so I can take new pictures for their cards! LOL It was so cloudy and cold today I thought I would put it off until tomorrow. :w00t:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I have never down this type of event. Do we say who the card is from?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

stampin4fun said:


> I have never down this type of event. Do we say who the card is from?


Yes, when you send your secret buddy cards/gifts you will say who it is from.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Rocco's package is on it's way to his little sweetie. He hopes she likes it and will be his Valentine!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> Wow, that was quick! lol
> 
> I have L&P's buddy items all ready to mail...have the packages addressed even, but I have to bathe them so I can take new pictures for their cards! LOL It was so cloudy and cold today I thought I would put it off until tomorrow. :w00t:


Lynn - I just realized that it looked like Tyler received his Valentine. I mean that I sent his card and present out in the mail.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Why do I always miss these things Lynn...crying....sorry I have been sick.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lynda -- I just sent you a pm. I can still get you into the mix. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh! Oh! Mommy went to da store and came home wit a nice bag! She wouldn't take us wit her cuz of sumtin called wind chill!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

We are sending out our packages tomorrow to our special little Valentines!:chili::thumbsup:


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Sending mine on Monday!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We have assembled our Valentine's stuff!
It is all addressed and ready to be taken to the post office!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Both mails sent  TODAY! Was supposed to send them previously, but got too busy - still am, but wohoo! we managed to get them mailed today. I love it that the post office only closes on Friday here :chili:
Crystal: "Hi Pups, Cwystal here....









Crystal: "and dis is a special mirror!"









ok! I was told dis is a magical mirror"









Crystal: "they say if I kissed dis Magical Mirror enough, I will be able to see my handsome Valentines through is:wub: stay tuned to find out who he is :wub:"


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- that is sooooooooooooooooooooo cute. Crystal looks adorable. I hope she sees her handsome Valentine very soon.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww, Crystal looks so pretty in those pics!
Her valentine is a lucky boy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler: Cwystaw I have my paws cwossed dat I'm yaw wawentine. You wook so pwetty in dat magic miwwaw.:wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

We just mailed our Valentine!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo will be mailing something to his pretty valentine on Monday!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

got a little gift for our cutie Valentine's today!!:chili::chili:

Kat, such sweet Crystal pics!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy that you liked the photos. I can't wait to show you the result of that kiss :wub:



Lacie's Mom said:


> I hope she sees her handsome Valentine very soon.


Lynn, she can SO SEE him through the mirror :wub2: but you can't see him, yet  once her valentine knows that it is HIM she is seeing when kissing the mirror, I will share the mirror in ACTION so that you all can see him :wub:



Orla said:


> Her valentine is a lucky boy!


she wuvs him :wub:



Snowbody said:


> Tyler: Cwystaw I have my paws cwossed dat I'm yaw wawentine. You wook so pwetty in dat magic miwwaw.:wub::wub:


Crystal: "awwwwwh Tylew, fank you so much:wub: am blushing weading youw woofs hewe! mama says we gotta wait before evewyone finds out...suwe I wuv you:wub:"


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We mailed our Valentine's this weekend!
I hope it gets there in time,
if it arrives after, that is okay, 
everything can still be enjoyed after the holiday!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The girls have theirs ready to mail so I'll be mailing tomorrow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think Tyler's Valentine may have already gotten his card and little something. I got an e-mail from the USPS. Who would ever think that they'd get something there early??:blink: Happy it made it.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

I was meant to send mine today, but didn't get off work early enough 
Really hope it gets there in time!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am in for a hint in relation to this thread , the mommy of Crystal's Valentine buddy commented on that thread while the mommy of Snowy's valentine buddy did not


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh just to add - I bet Crystal's buddy's mommy has no clue lol Hopefully the package will make it soooon. I hope by this week  It was sent on Saturday; I made sure not to choose the snail mail! I asked for the speedy one


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

we r mailing ours tomm ! im still trying to get a good pic of dolce


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Samson and Delilah got their VDay gifts out. I will apologize in advance that we didn't get to add a photo. I already had sealed the stuff up and then realized that I had forgot to put the picces in! So we will make up for it, plus they needed baths and I had to make sure I got it out in time to arrive. 

xoxo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey will be mailing out his present to his Valentine tomorrow too!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry, Teddy, and Benny got their packages out in the mail today to 3 very lovely ladies. :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well dolce picked out something for his valentine today  so we will mail out tomm cause i want to include a pic  i believe his valentine will get it on time ! i hope ! 

a hint ... his valentine is as pwetty as a flower .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOO!!! Crystal's handsome buddy told us that the package made it to him :wub: I am so revealing the result of this Magical mirror and maltese kiss - not sure in which section of the forum though lol 

We didn't hear back from Snowy's Valentines buddy yet. I am guessing that it is taking longer than Crystal's mail to reach because Snowy's buddy is in a further distance than Crystals. oh I hope it makes it soon too


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Sent mine out yesterday. REALLY hope they make it on time!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sophia's buddy should receive HER package tomorrow and Bailey's buddy will receive HIS a bit later since he lives really far away


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Willow and Lollypop's secret buddy should receive their package tomorrow and Lulu's buddy will receive their package closer to Valentines Day since they live further away.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I gots a pwesant! Daddy put the pwesant in Mommy's office yestawday so I just gots it -- Bad Daddy! He said oops! I neber got a pwesant befow so I is so eczited I did my wittle dance-- hoppity hoppity hop. Mommy says I so cute like a bunny! Mommy take pictures tomowwow. Fank you fank you special vawentine!

My secret vawentine is a bery hansome boy on da uver side of the countwy-- faw away. My sissie's vawentine is a wittle girl waaaaaaay waaaaay faw away-- Mommy says dere are lots of funny wild aminals dere. We's hoping our vawentines get de pwesants we sent soon-- Mommy was sick wif a sowe froat and feber so we maiweled them pwiowity-- I twied to tell her I cud maiwel dem but she said she had to come wif me. But the wady at the post office pwomised dey would get der on time!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce sweet valentine should recieve her valentine tommorrow .


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey mailed out his present on Tuesday so it's on its way down south (hint hint!) and should be getting to his Valentine any day now!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm very worried - Milo's Valentine Buddy hasn't posted that they have received their card and gift - it should have reached them by now


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I forgot to update! Boom Boom and Helo's packages were mailed out a week ago.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London & Preston still have not received anything in the mail, we are not worried since there is still Monday. I just wanted to mention it in case their 2 buddies have mailed out a card or gift and were wondering why I haven't thanked them yet! We are so anxious to find out who their special buddies are!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Coco: "Da wady at the post office said ours would get take longer getting to our buddies"

I hope our parcels get there for Valentine's Day! 
Or very soon after!
We mailed ours awhile ago, 10 days ago, but (hint) our buddies live out of the country!

Tucker: has an _American Woman_! 
Coco: has a boy who lives on the opposite side of the world.
Paris: has an American boy!

We haven't got anyhing out of the ordinary in the mail yet,
unless our buddy mailed us bills? :w00t:
The monkeys aren't worried, I told them to hang on
and that their buddies love them. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rose has not received her Valentine, yet. We are hoping it will come today. Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!:wub:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

We have received ours and I know one of our buddies received theirs. I hope the other arrives in time.

I'll be posting picces in a bit, soon as the fluffs get done at the trough.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone also! I bet most of us will get our pups' Valentines in the mail today. I will make sure and send a PM to L&Ps buddies when we get something in the mail so you don't worry!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

BTW -- I think the out of country mail to taking a lot longer because of the heightened security. Just an FYI.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Rose has not received her Valentine, yet. We are hoping it will come today. Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!:wub:


No, Rosie's did not come today. Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

aprilb said:


> No, Rosie's did not come today. Maybe tomorrow....


Aww, I'm sorry poor little Rosie. :smcry: Preston sends some of his extra kisses your way! :wub: I'm sure your special valentine will arrive in the mail very soon from your secret pal! :heart:

Our mailman is on the other side of the street right now...He should be coming down our side very soon, so I'm waiting patiently (or at least trying)!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope Summer's buddy receives his Valentine today...I mailed out Chloe and Summer's Valentine at the same time and Chloe's buddy, Aolani received his Valentine a few day ago.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

*Jodi has a message - he is afraid his Valentine will be late*

I'm not sure if our Valentine will arrive in time so Jodi wanted to send a special message to his sweetheart.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Maglily said:


> I'm not sure if our Valentine will arrive in time so Jodi wanted to send a special message to his sweetheart.


Aww, what a sweet message for Jodi's Valentine! I'm not sure if London is his special girl or not, but we appreciate it even if she's not! :wub:

Well, I never did see our mailman walk down our side of the street, but he must have by now...and we didn't get any mail, not even a bill!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey, wait a minute mister postman! :Waiting:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Canada said:


> Coco: "Da wady at the post office said ours would get take longer getting to our buddies"
> 
> I hope our parcels get there for Valentine's Day!
> Or very soon after!
> ...


I sent you a PM:blush:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw no 

Looks like Milo's buddy didn't receive her Valentine gift 
I am so sorry  I was sure I had mailed it in plenty of time - it usually never takes this long


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maglily said:


> I'm not sure if our Valentine will arrive in time so Jodi wanted to send a special message to his sweetheart.


Awe-how sweet! Could her name possibly start with an "R"?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Awe-how sweet! Could her name possibly start with an "R"?:HistericalSmiley:


 
Jodi says ... not an "Ah" it stat wid a "W"


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Jodi says ... not an "Ah" it stat wid a "W"


Hmm...could it be Wondon?? lol London has not gotten anything yet...Preston got his this evening, though! :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi says he's not tellin'!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

ugh....how did we miss this? can we still get in on Birthdays? Lynn???


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

My mami say I hab mail! But, she is too bizzy to let me opn it  She is wurking hard and dont have fee time. Tank you scret walentine! I wuv u. We post pics soon.

Helo


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

jerricks said:


> ugh....how did we miss this? can we still get in on Birthdays? Lynn???


Aww, so sorry you didn't see the thread earlier! There were actually quite a few of our active members that missed it.  As far as I know, you should be able to get in for the birthday portion, as in the rules, Lynn said new members could participate as they join. PM Lynn and ask!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Tiffany (Tiffy) says: "Looks like a balentine faw faw away hasn't gotten their pwesents yet.. dont wowwy balentine you is still loved! Mommy says it's cuz of customs but i dont know about no customs-- but our balentine and the pwesents should be der soon!" 

Cozette says: "Oh goodie my balentine got der! Happy balentine's day to you secwet boyfwend"


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeryl (and others) -- I do have a few that have missed the Valentine's Day portion -- but you can still participate in Birthdays. Just make your donation and pm me your address and the birthday (or Gotcha Day) for your fluff(s). 

More money for rescue and more fun for us and fluffs!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yay! London's valentine package came in the mail today! She is feeling a little sick again today, so I may end up waiting to post pictures until tomorrow, but we'll see!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Just to update: Both malts didn't receive anything yet. 
They bark to their secret buddies not to worry because the malts, although small is size, have huge hearts, and just know that their buddies are wonderful fluffs and that it is probably because of the far distance and shipment can go snail-y sometimes. 
I checked the mail office today for the last time, but nothing. The mail office is closed for the three coming days (Public holiday), so I will re-check on Sunday  and will update the second I know. 
hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Just to update: Both malts didn't receive anything yet.
> They bark to their secret buddies not to worry because the malts, although small is size, have huge hearts, and just know that their buddies are wonderful fluffs and that it is probably because of the far distance and shipment can go snail-y sometimes.
> I checked the mail office today for the last time, but nothing. The mail office is closed for the three coming days (Public holiday), so I will re-check on Sunday  and will update the second I know.
> hugs
> Kat


That's it, Kat!! You and the kids have to move to the States:chili::chili: (Yeah like the mail gets delivered fast here....NOT). It sounds to me like those presents are on their way and it will make Valentine's Day last longer. :wub::wub: Tell Snowy good things come to those who wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I sure hope Milo's buddy receives hers soon - things I sent afterwards(also to the states) have already gotten there


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Milo -- I know that your Valentine will be happy when it arrives.  Mail is crazy here these days.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> That's it, Kat!! You and the kids have to move to the States:chili::chili: (Yeah like the mail gets delivered fast here....NOT). It sounds to me like those presents are on their way and it will make Valentine's Day last longer. :wub::wub: Tell Snowy good things come to those who wait. :thumbsup:


The malts can do long PAWsome Valentines :wub: 
Snowy also now *woofs* that he can wait for whatever it takes  
(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Orla said:


> I sure hope Milo's buddy receives hers soon - things I sent afterwards(also to the states) have already gotten there


Milo's buddy got her Valentine today and . . . it's Sweetness!!! :chili::chili::chili:

We will post pictures as soon as we can - hopefully tomorrow but if not, Saturday for sure!!!

Thank you Milo and Orla!!! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I got back from Phoenix and found that Lacie had received her Valentine from sweet Aolani. Will post pics over the weekend. It wasn't late, but we were out of town.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!! OMG!!! The malts recieved not only 1 or 2 or 3 or 4, but FIVE valentine mails :w00t::w00t: 

Here is what happened, I was supposed to be at the mail office last Sunday, but got WAY TOO BUSY to do so. Monday and Tuesday passed but the same happened with me! This afternoon, my sweet mum was there and returned back with four mails for the malts and said that a 5th one (which is apparently a bit bigger in size than the rest), is still there because it was kept in another spot where the employees were done with the work hours. So for that package, I will have to collect tomorrow - I have NO IDEA from whom that 5th one is from. 

All I know is that the malts got the sweetest SM Valentine Buddies: ADORABLE Boomer for Crystal and BEAUTIFUL Bailey for Snowy:wub::wub::wub::wub:

ANNNNNNNNNNND super sweet Alice and the girls sent Snowy a Valentine package TOO ... What happened is that Alice was Snowy's human valentine for this year :tender: Snowy was HONORED!!! He loves his auntie Alice SO MUCH!!!!

not only that, but Jane AND Ruth sent us V. Mails too :w00t:

I don't know who you are -- 5th package -- yet, but I know that whoever you are, you are SO SWEET and THOUGHTFUL!!!!

Goodness I don't know what to say!!! You guys NEVER fail to warm my heart. The malts thank you SO MUCH!!!! and love you TOOOONES more!!!

((((((((((BIG HUGS))))))))))) to you for making the malts valentine year one of the best:wub::grouphug: we LOVE YOU all!!!!!

I am posting the pictures this coming weekend because the malts just love the thoughtful people and fluffs behind these packages :wub:



Snowbody said:


> *Tell Snowy good things come to those who wait. *:thumbsup:


Have I ever tell you that the person who wrote the above quote is AWESOME????

I think "Awesome" is her first name because I keep on writing Awesome Sue a lot lately :HistericalSmiley: ... but seriously, she IS one wise person who I am lucky to know because whatever she says can come true!! the example here is just one of them. I am so gonna add the above quote in my signature. These words came true for the malts:w00t:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Katkoota said:


> OMG!!! OMG!!! The malts recieved not only 1 or 2 or 3 or 4, but FIVE valentine mails :w00t::w00t:
> 
> Here is what happened, I was supposed to be at the mail office last Sunday, but got WAY TOO BUSY to do so. Monday and Tuesday passed but the same happened with me! This afternoon, my sweet mum was there and returned back with four mails for the malts and said that a 5th one (which is apparently a bit bigger in size than the rest), is still there because it was kept in another spot where the employees were done with the work hours. So for that package, I will have to collect tomorrow - I have NO IDEA from whom that 5th one is from.
> 
> ...


YEAH :chili: :chili: :chili: I am so glad that Snowy got our Valentine!!! I bet that 5th package is the special gift that Bailey sent to him  I had to mail out the card and the package separately because the cards were late getting here. Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------

